# StartX errors



## dalpets (Jul 12, 2019)

StartX has been working for me until recently when I upgraded system packages  I am now confined to the command line ,without the know how as a new user, to  reinstate it. I am using the 11.2 release #0 r33510, generic .386.

The following error messages occur when I use the command.
scfb trace: probe start
scfb trace probe done
vesa: ignoring device with a bound kernel driver
(EE)
Fatal server error
(EE) no screens found(EE)
(EE)
Please consult the X.Org Foundation support at http://wiki.x.org for help
(EE) please also check the log file at Var/log/Xorg.0.log for additional information.
(EE)
(EE)Server terminated with error(1)
Closing log file

Xinit: giving up
Xinit: unable to connect to X server
connection refused
Xinit server error

I have looked at Xorg & the log file for help, but without resolving the problem. I also cannot see anything in these forums or elsewhere that directly addresses the problem
Could you please help me try & resolve the problem.
Thank You


----------



## dalpets (Jul 13, 2019)

I have followed the X11 section of the manual & have tried using the kde options there, but errors are still occuring, as per the below copy of the log file “/usr/log//Xorg.0.log”

The log file indicates that there are screen & monitor issues. I cannot see any documentary help in relation to either of them, so I am working blind now.

I would be grateful, if there are documentary instructions, that I might be advised of their location.

It would also help if I could be apprised of the directories/files involved in getting a working X11 KDE  setup & what their content looks like so that I might make comparisons. In fact, any help at all would  obviate the need for me to completely wipe FBSD & start again from scratch, whereupon I would have wasted many hours of work 

Thanks, if you can help a new user.

LOG FILE

X.org X Server 1.18.4

Release date 2016-07-19

931.047 X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

“        Build Operating System: FreeBSD brenton 11.2 – RELEASE FreeBSD - RELEASE FreeBSD

“        Build date 16 May 2019 09:00:43 AM

“

“        Current version of pixman *0.34.0*

“        Before reporting problem check http://wiki.X.org to make sure you have the latest version

                  ****Low-level pixel manipulation library 0.38.4 x11 pixman is a later package***
*
“        Markers: (--)probed - (xx) from config file,

(= =) default settings, (++) from command line (!!)               not implemented (??) unknown

“        (= =) log file: “var/log/Xorg.0.log”, Time Sunday July 14th 0:35.01 2019”

“         using system config directory “usr/local/share/X11/Xorg.conf”

931.048  (= =) No layout section. Using the first screen section

“          (= =) No screen section available. Using defaults.

“          (* *) | → Screen defaults Screen Section “0”

“          (* *) |      | - - Monitor “< default monitor>”

“          (= =) No monitor specified for screen. Default screen section using a default monitor configuration.

“          (= =) Automatically adding devices


----------



## shkhln (Jul 13, 2019)

dalpets said:


> “         using system config directory “usr/local/share/X11/Xorg.conf”



Did you retype all this by hand?


----------



## dalpets (Jul 13, 2019)

Yes, the 2nd time around actually! Its PITA


----------



## shkhln (Jul 13, 2019)

It's not just PITA, that log is mangled to the point I'm wondering whether I'm being trolled. I think there is some kind of pastebin utility in ports which should help with that. Let's see if anybody here can remember the name. (I'm too paranoid to use such things myself.)

You also need to mention your hardware and the procedure which you initially followed to set up FreeBSD desktop.


----------



## dalpets (Jul 14, 2019)

shkhln said:


> It's not just PITA, that log is mangled to the point I'm wondering whether I'm being trolled. I think there is some kind of pastebin utility in ports which should help with that. Let's see if anybody here can remember the name. (I'm too paranoid to use such things myself.)
> 
> You also need to mention your hardware and the procedure which you initially followed to set up FreeBSD desktop.


Well it may be mangled but it's an exact replica of the log, done by hand at great pains, because of a desperate need to get an answer from the forum, that has not been yet forthcoming. Not even a troll would be silly enough to spend the time I did on doing so.
I've seen posts on these forums where copies of logs have been copy/pasted into forum posts in an X environment via clipboard, but of course I don't have that choice, hence the need for hand copying on another computer.

My hardware is a follows;
Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe motherboard.
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ processor
2.0 Gb DDR 400 dual channel 128 bit memory
chipset nForce 4
800x600 Dell monitor
generic video driver
The installation was via an iso disk.
I have seen a post online at www.x.org referring to a fbsd video file, apparently available for use with Supermicro installations.
Presumably it covers a host of video related needs with their boards. The file is described at Freshports  as " "xf86-video-ast" . I don't know if, perchance, it would work with my setup. Just clutching at straws here!

According to shkhln (below) *Bug 239065* - devel/libpciaccess 0.14 breaks x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.4.0_2  could be the culprit. This bug was only posted on 2019-07-09.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 14, 2019)

Well, it just so happens today I stumbled upon https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=239065, which looks like that might be the culprit.


----------



## dalpets (Jul 14, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Well, it just so happens today I stumbled upon https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=239065, which looks like that might be a culprit.


I also see replies to Severino's recent post in this forum group indicate there are problems with X initiation. Hopefully the bug can be fixed in the short term. Would it be in my interests in the medium term to move to another bsd distro, or would a change of video card do the trick? I expect the latter would be difficult to achieve with an older machine


----------



## shkhln (Jul 14, 2019)

Just downgrade libpciaccess and `pkg lock` the package.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 14, 2019)

shkhln said:


> I think there is some kind of pastebin utility in ports which should help with that. Let's see if anybody here can remember the name.


Simply misc/pastebinit.


----------



## hb9kns (Jul 16, 2019)

I have several machines that ran into this exact same issue: a DELL T1600 desktop, an ASUS laptop, and an ACER laptop, all recently upgraded to FreeBSD 12.0p7.

After noticing the problem on the laptops, I decided to backup the /usr/local/lib/libpciaccess.* files (version 0.13.5) on the desktop, and copied them over to the laptops, before doing a `pkg upgrade` (to 0.14) on the desktop. This solved the problems on the laptops, and copying them back to the desktop also got X working again there. All machines were running X without issues during several months already.

_I am quite new to FreeBSD, and I don't know about an "official way" to get back old port versions, which would be very helpful in such cases, when one does not want/can compile from sources, or does not have a backup of old ports. Is there such a way?_


----------

